# Service und Support > Testforum >  ein -neuer- Versuch

## flüstermann

Test, ob die Signatur erscheint!

----------


## flüstermann

OK, meine Signatur kommt, nur wie kommt der Verweis auf myprostate noch hinzu, hm muss weiterprobieren

----------


## flüstermann

uups,

ich komm langsaaaaam dahinter!

----------

